# The Witcher 3: Henry Cavill ließ sich für Netflix-Serie auch vom Spiel inspirieren



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher 3: Henry Cavill ließ sich für Netflix-Serie auch vom Spiel inspirieren*

						Die bald auf Netflix startende Fantasy-Serie "The Witcher" basiert bekanntlich auf den Büchern um Hexer Geralt von Riva und hat damit nicht immer alles mit der loseren Videospieladaption von CD Projekt gemein. Doch der Hauptdarsteller hat sich dennoch vor allem auch vom dritten Teil der Spielreihe inspirieren lassen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher 3: Henry Cavill ließ sich für Netflix-Serie auch vom Spiel inspirieren*


----------



## antillectual (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher 3: Henry Cavill ließ sich für Netflix-Serie auch vom Spiel inspirieren*



> In einem Interview mit IGN hat sich der Mime nun dazu geäußert, wie er mit seiner Darbietung "den wahren Geralt" zeigen möchte, wobei er sich für die passende Stimme vor allem auch von The Witcher 3 inspirieren ließ



Finde den Fehler.

Die Stimme von Geralt in den Spielen hat nichts mit der aus den Büchern gemein. In den Büchern wird Geralts Stimme als metallisch, unangenehm, heiser und krächzend beschrieben, in den Spielen ist es eine ganz andere.


----------



## ZAM (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher 3: Henry Cavill ließ sich für Netflix-Serie auch vom Spiel inspirieren*

Der WoW-Suchti kennt sich mit Rollenspielen vermutlich auch ein wenig aus.


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher 3: Henry Cavill ließ sich für Netflix-Serie auch vom Spiel inspirieren*



antillectual schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler.
> 
> Die Stimme von Geralt in den Spielen hat nichts mit der aus den Büchern gemein. In den Büchern wird Geralts Stimme als metallisch, unangenehm, heiser und krächzend beschrieben, in den Spielen ist es eine ganz andere.


Das ist richtig, allerdings haben die Spiele den deutlich größeren medialen Erfolg und da sind die Stimmen bereits in den Köpfen respektive dem Gehörgang der Zuschauer/Spieler fest verankert, daher ist es sicherlich die richtige Strategie so. Man geht ja schon ganz andere Wege bei den Charakteren (siehe Triss), man sollte deswegen nicht gleich alles verändern.

Ich bin immer noch sehr gespannt und werde mir die Serie auf jeden Fall zu Gemüte führen. Habe sowohl die Bücher gelesen als auch alle drei ROG-Teile gespielt.


----------

